# Feedback on whisker biscuit with fingers please?



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow...tough crowd!


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

I've been shooting a Biscuit for 11 years with fingers and have had pretty good success with it. It can be finicky at times and you have to have good form, but for hunting I don't think you can get a better rest. And yes, if you shoot a lot it will rough up your feathers. I've had the best results with Blazers. Cannot really comment on shooting instinctive with it, but have heard of guys having issues, depending on your anchor point.


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank you Ack.


----------



## ebutler (Nov 26, 2008)

I have been shooting the WB for a lot of years and I honestly cant convince my self to stop using one for my set up. I shoot a 05-06 Protec 45 ATA wheel.5 and cam.5 bows ,4" bohning vanes with strong helical , Beman ICS 340 arrows , and a Saunders fab tab . I have tried drop always , and flipper rests and they just don't out way the benefits of the of the full containment ,and simple no moving part design that the WB offers . I strictly hunt whitetails and elk and I think there is a lot of deer and elk still alive because of rest malfunctions or arrows coming of the rest during the draw process. I draw three fingers and drop the top and bottom fingers. I went back to a drop away rest in 2013 and the arrow bounced up out the rest and made a clank, witch about cost me the shot at a 170" eight point. I had to make a 32 yard shot instead of a 5 yard shot when he herd the clank of the arrow hitting the rest when it bounced out. My opinion for a hunting rest is simple with the fewest moving parts.


----------



## SantoshBobade9 (Aug 16, 2016)

You know that ward spelled backward spells draw . I couldn't tell you all about horizontal rotation almaybe just medication
I can tell you I can pretty much constantly hit the boiler room on an animal from 35 yards with a biscuit and fingers though


----------

